# new camera



## 2muchstuff (Mar 28, 2013)

what do you think


----------



## 2muchstuff (Mar 28, 2013)

2


----------



## 2muchstuff (Mar 28, 2013)

3


----------



## 2muchstuff (Mar 28, 2013)

4


----------



## 2muchstuff (Mar 28, 2013)

last


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't like them, where is the snow for a good background?  [sm=lol.gif] Just kidding, looks like the camera and the operator takes a good photo.
 Randy


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Richard,
  Great collection you have going a quart, a pint and a half pint Scroll Fluer Di Lis historical flasks 1838 to 1860.Two Soule Bitters, two early Clevenger Booz bottles ( the long neck gives them away still great bottles)[8D] 1932 to 1940. A great looking early 1840 to 1850 soda water ,or beer, or mineral water cant tell but it has a great shape to the mouth. Last two are fantastic cabin bitters bottles a Holtzermanns 4 roof and a Great looking Homestead bitters. Thanks for posting them and I look forward to seeing more of your collection!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 29, 2013)

Doyle s bitters huh[8D] not Soules.......


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice collection of some good bottles , and the camera seems to work very well also.


----------



## 2muchstuff (Mar 30, 2013)

still not exactly what i am shooting for, I am trying for some of those pics where you can see color,and tone with depth,  I am  getting better .takes practice just keep trying


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Mar 30, 2013)

I still don't know what I am doing, my wife says I get lucky with my photos once in a while.
 Randy


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 30, 2013)

You have some nice bottles! You have too much front lighting and too much direct sun. Can you shoot from a shaded porch toward the light source? I like to take pics in the early morning when it's getting light . I shoot from a dark room thru a bay window toward the light source. Try different positions relative to your bottles (below ,level or above) to see what best shows off the bottle.Get closer and use the Macro setting.  Hope this helps.


----------



## 2muchstuff (Mar 31, 2013)

Road dog I think you are right ,but as you can see in pic 1 not many trees on that side of the house, I tried shading with a table umbrella in 2,3,4 the way our house is built the back faces almost direct west and was trying for the direct light  pics but as you can see in last pic too  BRIGHT, the beer is aqua or lite cornflower blue and it came out white. Front of house pics are out, the neighbors are always watching  I am as others on ABN very active repairing ,rebuilding or trying to improve a piece of equipment ,in other words the nieghbors are just nosey.I seen some one had a light box with sun light as source of light  might have to build one .MY  wife keeps telling me to read the instructions ( what they put them in the box also ) WILL keep trying


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Apr 2, 2013)

I like the doggie hanging out in the background of picture 3. [][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 2, 2013)

"To take a good picture you must take many"  

 I got that in a fortune cookie last night [8D]


----------



## 2muchstuff (Apr 2, 2013)

THANK YOU ALL for the input ,and the puppie lurking is a black lab and blue heeler  mix ,rescue  dog . he is a 120 lb ham if you get camera out he has to try and get in one pics and to get bath he has to have a hot dog and his best friend is a 3.9 lb MOHOO WAHOOHA yep right spelling kinda like a long haired chi-wawa( not correct spelling) LARAUEL AND HARDY when they are together


----------

